# Bunny Action 7/15



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

A buddy and I got out for some bunnies this morning. Just the two of us, no dogs, stompin brush. We went 5 for 6. The sixth was the only one we didn't get shots at. This hunt made me realized how out of shape I am. Hiking through a foot to a foot and a half of snow for 4 hours really kicks your @SS. It was a good day though, nothin like bunnies in the bag. Will post pics later


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

cangrats i gave up early in the year after pheasent went out ........ i wont toss my cards in so early next year .................


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

well you still have to the 28th...still time to get out there


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

i have been chomping to get out but the snow is just to deep for the dogs we need a warm spell fast


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have come to terms that my season is over too early. with this last snow put me over 20 inches and a 15" dog so unless something drastic happens i would say im hose. The bummer is I have 3 8 month old pups I was expecting to get broke this season so I guess I'll just break them this spring. Bummer!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I was out yesterday for about an hour. Tried a new spot on public land cause my others were covered by snow and didn't want to get stuck. Didn't even see a track. Not even an old one. We need some serious snow melt or the season will be over. 

How's the snow over in Medina? I've been thinking of trying the Spencer Lake area, but I'm not going out there in deep snow.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

just got the pics from my buddy, we're plannin on goin back at least one more time before the season is over, regardless of snow cover. there's bunnies everywhere at this spot. we saw more tracks and s*** than I've ever seen before


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

great job guys....i have a geat place for bunnies but was worried the snow was too deep. I guess after seeing these pics i will go get a workout at least


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Looks like you got into them pretty good! I hunted last Sat. and the snow about did me in as well, thought I was in better shape, guess not. Saw a lot of rabbit sign, dog jumped 2 that went straight to holes.


----------

